# electric throtle pot



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Can someone describe the wires on this pot ( 6 of them ):

http://www.cameronsoftware.com/ev/images/ThrottlePot.JPG

What is what ?


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

If it is a 0-5 ohm. You will have a low to high ohm ( 2 wires ), and high to low ohm (2 wires), and an on off switch ( 2 wires ). The high and low ohm may share a wire, and one may be a ground. 

Depending on your controller you may only need high to low ohm ( two wires ), and you can easily figure it all out with an ohm meter in less then a minute.


----------



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have a manufacture name and model so we can do some PDF searches


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Could just be a redundant set or dual set built in and if one goes south the other just works and you keep going. Chances of both going south at the same time are pretty much nil. Just a thought.


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Thnx for reply.

I posted two photos. One is of inverter connections and one is the electric pot. Take a look...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Do you have the Bosch part there with you?
It appears that it is a "Pedal Sender" used in Audi/VW TDI vehicles.
The inverter diagram is pretty standard stuff in VFD drives.

Do you have access to a multimeter that can read ohms and are you familiar with using one to read ohms?
We might be able to help you figure out how to hook this up if you can "ohm out" the Bosch sender.


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you have the Bosch part there with you?
- yes

It appears that it is a "Pedal Sender" used in Audi/VW TDI vehicles.
- i think it's from Audi

Do you have access to a multimeter that can read ohms and are you familiar with using one to read ohms?
- yes.

I attached one more picture.
He uses pink, green, white, yellow, gray, brown wires.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

So now the goal is to find the potentiometer leads. It looks like the wires are connected to twisted pair wires.
At least 2 of the wires are probably connected to a pot. Check the ohm reading of each of those pairs, and move the actuator through its range of movement when you do.
I would expect to see something like 2k to 10K at full scale on one end, and 0 to 500 ohms when at the other.
The greatest hope is to find both ends of a pot and then the wiper.

I don't think that you will harm the part, so go ahead and have at it.

Mark


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

It's common for Bosch throttle position sensors to have two potentiometers, one for the first 25% of range for good low-load response, and the second covering the full range.

They also commonly have closed-throttle and WOT contacts.

Here is a typical datasheet.
http://www.bosch.com.au/content/language1/html/4572.htm


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks like the wires are connected to twisted pair wires.
- i connected the wires to FTP cable. My inverter is in the rear part of the car so i pull this FTP it.

This are the measurements ( in KOhm):

White/brown : (start) 1,22 -- (end) 2.07
Green / yellow: no output
Pink/gray : no output
Gray/yellow: : (start) 1,25 -- (end) > 1 mega Ohm
Pink/white: : (start) 2,2 -- (end) 1.,3 Ohm

Start/end = pulling the throttle 
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

This are the measurements ( in KOhm):

White/brown : (start) 1,22 -- (end) 2.07
Green / yellow: no output
Pink/gray : no output
Gray/yellow: : (start) 1,25 -- (end) > 1 mega Ohm
Pink/white: : (start) 2,2 -- (end) 1.,3 Ohm

Start/end = pulling the throttle

The Gray/Yellow has the widest band, but might actually be too wide.

White/Brown looks like a usable value. You really do want to have both ends of the pot available, in addition to the wiper.
Try to obtain a reading from the Gray wire to any other wire besides the Yellow wire.
You are searching for the other end of that pot resistor.

I sent an e-mail to the fellow who did the EV Beetle that you referenced in your first post.
Perhaps he will be able to provide some data that will be helpful for you.

What brand and model of Inverter/VFD are you using?
You will connect one end of the pot to pin 1, the other end to pin 2, and then the wiper to pin 3.
Do you have the manual for your inverter?

If the data for the Bosch part is not available, there a lot of other parts that will work too.


----------

